# Could someone refresh my memory as to what the DP1 is again.



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Mar 2005)

I think its what QL2 used to be ie basic but I just want to confirm that.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (4 Mar 2005)

DP 1 = Developmental Period 1

dh is an Air Defence Artillery DP1 crse officer, he has privates (fresh from basic) on his course, and a couple gunners (privates with track qualifications).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Mar 2005)

Is what your saying then that they have already completed basic before they start the DP1?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (4 Mar 2005)

During DP 1. a soldier would take BMQ, SQ, and BIQ.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Mar 2005)

Well now you have made me have to ask the following:   what is BMQ, SQ and BIQ?   This course I'm staff on is 3 months.   Is that enough time to cover all that PPCLI GUY?


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Mar 2005)

BMQ= Basic Military Qualification
SQ= Soldier Qualification
BIQ= Basic Infantry Qualification

I would hazard to guess you are not on any of these.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (4 Mar 2005)

BMQ= Basic Military Qualification
SQ= Soldier Qualification
BIQ= Basic Infantry

I believe BMQ is similar to the old QL2, SQ is a new course designed to introduce all Land trades to the very basics of Infantry stuff (ie. C9, C6, section attacks etc.) and BIQ, well that's supposed to be the new Infantry QL3 isn't it?

(I'm not an Infanteer, obviously).

Since you've obviously been in longer then me I'd find it surprising that you'd be doing any of these courses. You sure you didn't get your numbers mixed up or something?

EDIT: Whoops, Hatchet Man beat me to it.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Mar 2005)

No I am staff (storeman/driver).  I just wasn't sure what all these new terms meant.  I did the QL2/QL3 style.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Mar 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (4 Mar 2005)

OK, now I'm confused....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Mar 2005)

Confused how?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (4 Mar 2005)

What Dp 1 crse are you taking - are you remustering?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Mar 2005)

I am slated as staff on DP1 PLQ crse 0502 in Shilo and I am not famalier with the new lingo therefore I was asking what DP1 is so I know what to expect in June.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (4 Mar 2005)

Ahhh.  I guess PLQ (or JNCO as old guys like us would call it) is part of DP 1.  

Now I get it.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Mar 2005)

Sorry for not being clear.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Mar 2005)

Just so we are all on the same page I am not a student on this but the storeman/driver.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (4 Mar 2005)

It is hard to hear everything clearly....up here in my balloon!


----------



## Cloud Cover (4 Mar 2005)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> It is hard to hear everything clearly....up here in my balloon!



Please stop that. I can't take it anymore. :'(


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Mar 2005)

You know with your balloon talk you've just messed up the minds of 3/4 of this board.  You Ruperts should know better.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Mar 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> You know with your balloon talk you've just messed up the minds of 3/4 of this board.   You Ruperts should know better.



More evidence that I shouldn't post when I come home from the pub... :blotto:


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Mar 2005)

PLQ is part of DP2, this link here has a power point presentation that explains the DP system http://www.army.dnd.ca/32cbg_hq/HQ_G3_e.htm


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Mar 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Mar 2005)

A Seinfeld episode has NOTHING [giggle] on this thread.......


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Mar 2005)

Come on now I think it was a valid question.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2005)

Yup, and answered.


----------

